# Who would I ask for?



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

I live in a small town. We do have natural docs etc., but I'm not sure if we even have a hypnotherapist. AND would any hypnotherapist be ok? Would I want one that specializes in IBS-D or could it be anyone? I personally would have a hard time trusting a hypnotherapist that didn't have a clue about IBS. Let me know... I am willing to try about anything to relieve the D.Leslie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Leslie,There are not many hypnotherapists trained specifically for IBS ~ if they are they usually handle all symptoms. There are lots of questions you should ask before starting sessions with one, to make sure they have proper training.However, as many have done on this BB, why not try the in-home clinical hypnotherapy sessions in the IBS Audio Program 100, which is way more cost effective than one-on-one therapy and also has a very high success rate for alleviating the many symptoms of IBS including D. I was almost housebound before using it. You can read about it here on the success thread, or go to the website below, or click on the smiling sun on the upper left corner for more info.As far as live therapists, you can do a search on this UNC site and they have listings of IBS trained therapists, there are two listed for Denver, but I don't know if they are near your town or not. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html But take a peek on the other site for more info as well.All the best!







Marilyn~ Helping Mike to help others ~www.IBSCDS.com


----------

